# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Strange water Lilly plant

## Starbuce

Hi, is this normal for water Lilly?

----------


## Guppendler

Yes that's a water lily plantlet

----------


## Starbuce

Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

No worries, when the roots are longer you can cut the plantlet away from the parent leaf and you'll have another water lily plant.

----------


## Starbuce

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starbuce

You're right on, roots are growing under the parent plant. I thought it looks great with the parent plant, so I am leaving it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starbuce

The holes on the parent plant is getting worst, is there anything I can do?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starbuce

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starbuce

What is causing these holes? Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starbuce

Should have done a search before posting above question, my apologies.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starbuce

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starbuce

Found above chart posted by Urban Aquaria.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

The holes on the parent leaf are inevitable. The parent leaf will die and all part of the leaf will melt leaving the plantlet a chance to root. That's part and parcel of the waterlilly propagation method. Waterlilly can also propagate by seeds and rhizome divisions. What substrate are you using?

----------


## Guppendler

And I forgot to add one more propagation method - by runners

----------


## Starbuce

Hi Guppendler, thanks for the insight, I am using Ada Amazonia soil, power sand special, bacter 100, clear super and tourmaline bc as recommended by fishybusiness. I started this tank in Feb 2017, I find the substrate performs beyond my expectation. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

Waterlillies need very rich substrate and strong light to grow well and flower. In aquarium, it is grown for its nice submersed leaves. Trim off any leaves that start to reach the water surface to keep the plant looking 'bushy' under water.

----------


## Starbuce

Ok, will do that, thanks again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starbuce

> Waterlillies need very rich substrate and strong light to grow well and flower. In aquarium, it is grown for its nice submersed leaves. Trim off any leaves that start to reach the water surface to keep the plant looking 'bushy' under water.



Thanks Guppendler for your advise, managed to keep it low and bushy.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starbuce

> Thanks Guppendler for your advise, managed to keep it low and bushy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Allowed this group to grow slightly taller.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

Very nice, thanks for the water Lilly updates.I can see also that you’d allowed your guppy to mate with black bar endler, your latest photos show the crossed results of the offsprings

----------


## Starbuce

> Very nice, thanks for the water Lilly updates.I can see also that youd allowed your guppy to mate with black bar endler, your latest photos show the crossed results of the offsprings


You are absolutely right again about the guppy and endler, it just happened naturally. I woke up one day and found little guppies all over.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starbuce

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starbuce

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starbuce

The lilies are not growing taller, it's conditioned to stay Low from too much trimming, I didn't intend it to be that way.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Heo heo

> The lilies are not growing taller, it's conditioned to stay Low from too much trimming, I didn't intend it to be that way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Wow... nice lilies there. I also want mune to stay low and bushy when I commenced my project. Great job on a nice and happy plant

----------


## Starbuce

> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My lilies are not producing plantlet anymore, although they are growing well on it's own.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Starbuce

> Wow... nice lilies there. I also want mune to stay low and bushy when I commenced my project. Great job on a nice and happy plant


Thanks Heo heo, please show some pictures of your lilies when you're ready, thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## SkyMediaSingapore

I am first time saw a water lily in water.

----------

